# Könyvek kertről és házról



## worldmaster (2014 Szeptember 4)

Hello! Kerestem könyveket kertkészítésről és lakásfelújításról, de egyet sem találtam. Akinek van, megosztaná velem?


----------



## dreamdog (2014 November 8)

worldmaster írta:


> Hello! Kerestem könyveket kertkészítésről és lakásfelújításról, de egyet sem találtam. Akinek van, megosztaná velem?


Kertészek könyve
Komposztálás a családban
Négy évszak a háztájiban
Sziklakertek
A metszés ábécéje


----------



## dreamdog (2014 November 8)

dreamdog írta:


> Kertészek könyve
> Komposztálás a családban
> Négy évszak a háztájiban
> Sziklakertek
> A metszés ábécéje


Mindentudó barkácskönyv
Tapétázás és festés
------
Kúszónövények

Van még cserépkályhás, kandallós, kemencés könyv is.


----------



## dreamdog (2014 November 8)

dreamdog írta:


> Mindentudó barkácskönyv
> Tapétázás és festés
> ------
> Kúszónövények
> ...


A kert nagykönyve


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Régebbi Ötlet Mozaik Magazinok?

http://canadahun.com/attachments/ot...4/?temp_hash=b700810284748cd3542dc5c54b3e26f8

(Bocs, még nem jöttem rá, hogy miképpen lehet beszúrni a csatolt fájlokat.)


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Oké, azt hiszem sikerült...


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

70-71


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Magazin 60-69


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Magazin 50-58


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Mozaik 40-49


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Mozaik 30-39


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Mozaik 10-21


----------



## Varazó (2014 November 24)

Ötlet Mozaik 1-8


----------



## vihizux (2015 Március 15)

Sziasztok!
Keresem az Ötlet mozaiknak azt a számát, amelyikben egy nád tetejű kerti hintaágy elkészítését mutatják be. Kb.10-15 évvel ezelőtti számról van szó!


----------



## dreamdog (2015 Október 29)

Hiánypótlónak érzem. Kimondottan szárazságtűrő, kevés gondozást igénylő növényeket szedi egy csokorba a két könyv:

*Lajos Sebők, Éva Gáspár: Mediterranean plant combos for cold climates* (angol nyelven):

[HIDE-THANKS]http://www.amazon.com/Mediterranean...ates&qid=1446109272&ref=sr_1_1&ie=UTF8&sr=8-1
[/HIDE-THANKS]

Az angol nyelvű könyv ingyen olvasható, a két magyar nyelvű az alábbi linken megvásárolható:

[HIDE-THANKS]http://prerikert.hu/kiadvany/novenytarsitasok_mediterran_hangulatu_kertbe _teraszra_kiadvany.html[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------

